# Magic beans to the states



## unclestink (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone know a good seed supplier that will ship to the states??


----------



## woOzer (Aug 14, 2007)

dr chronic does, among many others. would be best to check here first, www.seedbankupdate.com ,for the most reliable and the best for you.


----------

